# aftermarket/Used rims options?



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

has anybody on this forum upgraded their stock 16 inch steel Xtrail rims with other used rims from Nissan or other manufacturer? I might check out the Craigslist/kijiji used rims Ads for a set for my '06 Xtrail.....if i find a good bargain in good condition...if not i stick with my black steel rims but give them a rust cleanup/fresh paint and clear laquer make over.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i seen these nissan altima rims with the dsame bolt pattern as my Xtrail for $350 : SET OF 4 wheels. OFF 2002 ALTIMA ALUM RIMS.
215 60 R16
215 60 16
Email for a quick answer.
Rims for Nissan Altima 2002
Bolt pattern 5x114.3 ...............................https://images.craigslist.org/00Y0Y_hI64gDC4Uvn_600x450.jpg


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Tony
Here are the different tire and rim size combos for the X trail

https://www.wheel-size.com/size/nissan/x-trail/2006/

and yup those rims will be a perfect fit. For my summer tires I use 17'' Maxima rims identical to these

https://www.edmunds.com/nissan/maxima/2001/st-100001589/features-specs/ 

Much better deals to be had around here

225/50R17 Well Worn Tires on 17 Inch Aluminum Alloy Rims | tires, rims | Ottawa | Kijiji

2005 Nissan xtrail aluminum rims | tires, rims | Ottawa | Kijiji

Seems craigs list is better in your neck of the woods than kijiji (eating lunch while looking ;-)

These Maxima rims would work and would look good

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/wto/6001135945.html 

Tire size is a bit off but you could have them dismounted and then sell the tires! Some weird off brand chinese tires that you could sell cheap for lets say 80 bucks for all 4 which would more than cover the cost to dismount them and put on your tires.

Quick check shows that some maxima 16'' rims from 2003 had a 45 offset instead of 40, you would have to check those in person to know for sure, but 5 mm more positive offset would not make much difference. The size specs should be stamped on the rim.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I just realized looking at the tire and rim list, that some X trails do come with 225 55 17 tires with 7Jx17 ET45 which is the same as my Maxima rims which I have been using for the past 4 years. So no worries about using those $200 Maxima rims on your X trail.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks for all the info quadraria10. I always liked the 2001 maxima body style...the rims on that year look pretty stylish. For now im just more or less curious what xtrail owners have installed for 16'' rims (off other vehicles)....i may just clean up my stock black rims ...i have nice plastic wheel covers i bought for $50 from CNDtire last year, but if i find i have the cash to spare i may one day buy a maxima set of rims such as yours. I spent $27 on fluids for the xtrail yesterday ( power steering fluid/brake fluid and a bottle of lucas fuel injector cleaner) so no more Xtrail pampering unless it is really needed.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Your exy is in nice shape! Same colour as mine. I should get around to being able to post pics someday. What I like about my Maxima rims is the center piece is gold and matches my paint colour. Bought them with tires that I was able to use for 2 seasons, because I wanted to try 225 55 17s on the car as well as get a extra set of rims. They were V rated Toyos but were a bit too sticky and would tramline a bit sometimes on bad asphalt with undulations. They did however improve the handling and planted feel on the highway.

To replace those I was able to find 5 Yokohama Geolandars off a Subie Forester that I found for $240. Really great tires for the Exy. So much so I found another set that I bought this past summer with almost 8/32s of tread that I will use to replace the others that are now down to 4/32. But based upon the weather here the winter tires will remain on for another month at least.

PS nice to see some green grass-- its -16 C here at the moment but with nice sun and blue sky. Time to walk the dog who is looking at me rather intensely.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks quadraria10  .....if you look very closely at the top photo and one below that, you might see the right front bumper area is off a bit with a gap. In the second photo, look closely and you can see a small tennis ball size indentation....also (not shown) on the left rear side is a tiny amount of surface rust (the typical Xtrail rust spot...).....this is why im holding off spending money on used rims....i'd rather slowly put my money towards fixing these 3 areas at a bodyshop and make the truck look like new. Thru my AUtoglass trade job i have made a few bodyshop connections that i can use and get a bit of a price discount, so i might as well get these 3 areas looked after. Other then that, i am blessed/lucky that the previous owner took very good condition of the Xtrail....the interior is very very clean with only lite scuff/scratch marks on the interior plastics ( 11 year old truck...gonna have some plastic scratches...), the seats were like new, everything (power windows/stereo-speakers/auto transmission/brakes/awd drive system/dash buttons etc) all perform as good as new. I dont trust used car dealers (so full of crap) so i immediately had the tranny fluid replaced, changed engine oil, changed oil & cabin filters, got new seat covers . Since i bought it i installed LED head light bulbs, Led rear brake bulbs, led RED front turn signal bulbs, a nice jvc car deck with blue tooth ($140 cnd tire), new cooper tires and of course, the rear privacy shade. I love driving it...spent 11 years with a 2004 honda civic Si (127 HP and um....12 ft/lbs of torque ..lol..torqueless wonder) ...so im very content with 165 HP and not having to constantly shift the crap up and down vancouver's hilly streets. I will post a few more pics soon...


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

yesterday it was 6 celcius and mostly sunny....i was relaxing in the front yard , sipping a hot coffee and listening to jazz on my iphone6 in my lawn chair.....well it snowed overnight in Vancouver with 8-10 cms with maybe a bit more to come. ....last week i was planting flower seeds in the soil and admiring the little flowers that popped out of the ground....oh well...Spring will be here soon enough.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

the red LED bulbs i installed (replacing the orange).....at night they look good...different from other vehicles on the road and i have noticed other drivers glancing over to check them out, which is a good thing as the drivers here are horrible...i prefer to be seen turning thru left lights or thru a busy mall parking lot. http://imageshack.com/a/img923/8972/ai01I2.jpg


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

.....actually very nice deep red LED, more noticeable then shows in my photo.


----------

